
The cell menagerie: human immune profiling - cryoshon
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v525/n7569/full/525409a.html
======
cryoshon
This is a pretty good article outlining the state of the art in immunology. I
thought the technique for single-cell handling was quite interesting.

I work daily with flow cytometry and formerly worked daily with mass
cytometry-- these tools (especially CyTOF!) are really giving us a glut of
data to sift through that becomes unmanageable very quickly. I think there's
definitely room for information technologists to help out here. There's
already algorithmic ways of parsing the vast amounts of data that we get, but
they're very imperfect and depicting the scope is nearly impossible.

